# Sentinel for heartworm prevention



## JacksMommy22 (Mar 10, 2011)

I give Jack Sentinel during the spring/summer months and then Inceptor (i think thats what its called) during the fall/winter months. Jack doesnt haven any issues with it 
What do you currently use for your toy?


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I use Sentinel and swear by it I have not had one flee on my kids since I started to use it 2 years ago and that's a big deal for me with 5 Spoo if I get flees its a major problem x's 5, I highly recommend it.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I use sentinel! Works great for us.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

JacksMommy22 said:


> What do you currently use for your toy?


nothing in the cold time of the year, otherwise I've been trying out Sentinel.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I use sentinel. It is very good and very safe (even for very small dogs)!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

another question: if I give them Panacur C Canine Dewormer, what dose is appropriate considering the girls' weights (7,5lb and 8,5lb)?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

It would be safe to give the 1 gram packet to each girl per dose.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> It would be safe to give the 1 gram packet to each girl per dose.


thank you! it says it's a three-day course--how often to repeat the course?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Why are you giving Panacur? Did you get a positive fecal test? I am assuming the Panacur did not come from the vet since you are asking about dosage.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Why are you giving Panacur? Did you get a positive fecal test? I am assuming the Panacur did not come from the vet since you are asking about dosage.


we are moving to another country, so i'm stocking up on some meds, while i figure out the lay of the land.


----------

